# The Official Kindle Fire Watch thread---all Kindle Fire models welcome!



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I've ordered a Kindle Fire 4G 16GB and a Fire HD 32GB, but I'll probably cancel the 4G order...I like the size of my current Fire; I use it primarily for media consumption, and the Fire HD seems it will do that just fine. Schedule for delivery Oct 31.

Betsy


----------



## durphy

Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB

Delivery September 14


----------



## Neil Clarke

Ordered a HD7 16gb and HD8.9 32gb. Day job will be paying the bills so I can evaluate for k-8 school use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

8.9" 16 GB  with cover.


----------



## JimC1946

durphy said:


> Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB
> 
> Delivery September 14


Same for me.


----------



## Geoffrey

I ordered a 8.9" 16gb WiFi one without a case .... waiting for the attractive cases to be released


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JimC1946 said:


> Same for me.


That one tempted me but I'm not quite ready to pay for it yet.... 

Betsy


----------



## SandyD

Ordered the HD8.9" 16 gb with blue cover and an extra fast charger to replace my original fire ~ which is being handed down.


----------



## wavesprite

I also ordered the:

Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB

Delivery September 14,

The fuschia case says October 1st delivery, though. I hope it arrives a couple days early because I'm giong to a conference across the country and won't take the new Fire naked!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I decided I was going to get ONE fire. . .and that I didn't really need the 4G at this time. . .I'm only likely to use it where there's WiFi available anyway.  My Xoom has 32Gb and I've barely used any of that. . .and the original Fire had 8 and it's about half full. . .but much of that is junk apps that could go away.  So I decided 16 Gb was about right. . .but decided to go with the bigger form factor and get the 8.9 inch device.

I dare say my existing Fire will go to the boy. . . . I may even give it to him when I see him at the beginning of October even though the new Fire won't be here until the end of November.  Have to decide how much I like him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wavesprite said:


> I also ordered the:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB
> 
> Delivery September 14,
> 
> The fuschia case says October 1st delivery, though. I hope it arrives a couple days early because I'm giong to a conference across the country and won't take the new Fire naked!!!


Go to the local office supply store and get a padded mailing envelope. Not fancy, but functional.


----------



## BruceS

I ordered the 8.9 HD with 16GB wifi only.


----------



## prairiesky

Will the apps that I have on my baby fire be on the new model Anyone know


----------



## Bellaluna

wavesprite said:


> I also ordered the:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB
> 
> Delivery September 14,
> 
> The fuschia case says October 1st delivery, though. I hope it arrives a couple days early because I'm giong to a conference across the country and won't take the new Fire naked!!!


I ordered the same and also added the rapid charger. I'm a bit disappointed that the cover is shipping 2 weeks later, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've ordered the 4G one, but I'm on the fence about it. I may cancel it. I'm perfectly happy with my iPad and not sure if I could/would give it up. Then again, it may make an awesome Christmas present for my oldest BRAT.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I also have ordered the 4G one, and a 32GB 7" Fire HD, but I'm settling in on the 4G one...

I've got some concerns about the network--in the Announcment thread, B Justin Shier made some good points about the capabilities of AT&T's 4G if that's what it is.  But my expectations and needs are so low that I think I'm willing to chance it.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also have ordered the 4G one, and a 32GB 7" Fire HD, but I'm settling in on the 4G one...
> 
> I've got some concerns about the network--in the Announcment thread, B Justin Shier made some good points about the capabilities of AT&T's 4G if that's what it is. But my expectations and needs are so low that I think I'm willing to chance it.
> 
> Betsy


I don't even know if we have 4G out here in the sticks..


----------



## MicroBeta

It's odd but I just can't get past the ads.  As of now there's no way to opt out of the Special Offers with the all the Fire tablets.  IMHO, it's not worth the savings to have ads for the life of the device.  I think I'll stick with my Fire and not upgrade until the ads go away.

Mike


----------



## tamborine

Watching & waiting for 7" Fire HD and Paperwhite wifi with SO. Didn't order covers yet - want to see what some other companies come out with.


----------



## Geemont

8.9" 16GB WI-FI Only. November 28.  But I'm going to cancel if there is no way to opt out of the special offers.  And I did order the 3G Paperwhite too.


----------



## khrunner

Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB

My sweet husband ordered this one for me tonight, and he is going to take my original Fire. Since he gave me the first Fire for Valentine's Day, he is the enabler for my habit. Fortunately, I have a nice, manly black Fire case stuck in the cabinet so he isn't carrying around hot pink! We considered the 32G, but I can't see me needing the extra storage or the 4G. I have a smartphone with a 32G card that has all my tunes and pictures on it...and most of the rest of my life. I'd love to be able to backup my camera memory card onto the Fire, but I can't see any good way to do it directly from the card or the camera without going through my laptop. That defeats the purpose, so 16GB will be plenty. For all the bells and whistles available, I mostly read and check the internet. 

Now I have to choose a case...decisions, decisions...the wall charger was a no-brainer. The whole idea is NOT to have to travel with a laptop. I hope they are right about not needing a matte screen cover. The new screen is supposed to be non-reflective - I'll wait and see.

Great excitement - new Kindle fever prevails!

Kathleen in Aurora


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Those of you who have preorder this, I'm just checking but Amazon does NOT charge you until it ships, correct?


----------



## Seamonkey

Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G LTE Wireless
8.9" HD Display, Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Dual-Antenna Wi-Fi, 4G LTE, 32GB or 64GB

I ordered the 32GB model.

est date November 21 with one day shipping..

I also ordered an extended warranty and then thought I should cancel but too late.. in case I cancel the Fire.. should have just waited until it shipped to get the warranty.

I honestly haven't seen much but what I read in the thread here and I had taken my slow laptop and was on hospital wifi and it was excruciating.

After quite awhile I thought.. <hitting head> I have my Fire.. and connected it up to their wifi and that was better.

Finally after two hours in the lobby of one of the buildings advertised to have wifi, I had to head across to the Eye Institute to try to find my patient (who has no cell phone) and while waiting for him, I had my Fire out and they have wifi there too. Still not able to order at that point. Then we had to go back to the main building and finally, I could order, but I haven't really sat and compared and contrasted.

But as I said recently in a thread here, one reason I'd go for a new one was 3G (or 4) and it seems there are many more reasons!

Just hearing about the paperwhite makes me want one.. but honestly since I opened up my Fire, I've not used any other Kindle, so it would be a waste to order one.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've ordered the 32Gb HD model - 7" as we're not getting the larger ones here in the UK.

It's not released here till Oct 25th though -  but that's OK since I'm not entirely sure yet that I actually need one! It'll give me time to read all the reviews from those of you getting yours next week. I'll be able to pick your brains with all the questions I'll have!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RiddleMeThis said:


> Those of you who have preorder this, I'm just checking but Amazon does NOT charge you until it ships, correct?


That's correct. You can cancel or change your method of payment, apply gift card amounts, etc, up until you get the word that it's being "prepared for shipping."



For last year's Fire, I ordered it and then saved up Swagbucks earnings like crazy to pay for it....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> I've ordered the 32Gb HD model - 7" as we're not getting the larger ones here in the UK.
> 
> It's not released here till Oct 25th though - but that's OK since I'm not entirely sure yet that I actually need one! It'll give me time to read all the reviews from those of you getting yours next week. I'll be able to pick your brains with all the questions I'll have!


Linda, you absolutely NEED one. You're a moderator on a Kindle Forum... 

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I should not read these threads because I end up doing things I told myself I wouldn't do.


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda, you absolutely NEED one. You're a moderator on a Kindle Forum...
> 
> Betsy


Well, when you put it like _that_ ....


----------



## JimC1946

prairiesky said:


> Will the apps that I have on my baby fire be on the new model Anyone know


All of the apps that you bought from Amazon will be in the Cloud, where you can download them to the new Fire. You do not have to pay for them again.


----------



## docmama28

Listed and sold my old Fire on Amazon in less than 5 minutes.  I'm on watch for my Fire HD 16GB set to arrive on Friday.  In the meantime, I'll use the Kindle App on my husband's ipad.  My baby is already packed in it's original box and sealed with a kiss.  I'll miss you Ashley!!


----------



## Leslie

Hey Fire Watchers....let us know what version you selected in the Fire Poll:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125677.0.html

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

megan1 said:


> I've got two 7in Fire HD 16gb on order for me and my husband. ETA is October 3rd.
> 
> Do some people have earlier shipping just based on when they ordered them? I noticed a few of ya'll it was ETA on release day Sept 14.


Different Fires had different release dates based on the configuration.

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle

Kindle Fire HD 7, 16 GB, ETA Sept. 14th -- 1 week from today!!!  This will now be MY Fire so I won't have to keep "borrowing" hubby's!  Haven't ordered a cover yet -- the pink one shows Oct. 3rd for shipping anyway, so I'm going to give it some time and see what else becomes available. I do have a Vera Bradley e-reader sleeve that will fit for protection, but I don't think I'm going to be happy without a cover for long . . . I'm pretty bummed that it won't fit in the Vera Bradley cover that my Kindle Keyboard is in (so I think that the KK in that cover is going to keep being my purse Kindle!).

I also have a Paperwhite Wi-Fi arriving Oct. 3rd! It will be moving into the Vera Bradley cover now occupied by my Touch!


----------



## Jesslyn

Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 32GB, delivery 11/26  Okay, then. UPDATE: I changed my shipping to next day and am now expecting it 11/21 which is nice because I have Monday and Tuesday off for Thanksgiving. Looks like I'll have to make my sister cook this year so I can stay in the corner playing with my new toy.

I'm thinking of updating to next day shipping, but for every previous Kindle release, they got most of the pre-orders to customers on release day.

As far as ads, there is already a mention of getting them removed. See the blog post here commenting on a CS response to an Engadget user:

http://www.androidauthority.com/kindle-fire-kindle-fire-hd-lose-special-offers-ads-soon-not-known-how-yet-113255/


----------



## Geemont

Jesslyn said:


> As far as ads, there is already a mention of getting them removed. See the blog post here commenting on a CS response to an Engadget user:


Good to know. Let's see if my inquiry to Amazon CS comes back with the same result. I like to get the Fire but the day when ads aren't optional is the day I buy a Nook or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I just cancelled my order for the 16GB HD Big Fire (Blaze, we'll call it  ).

And ordered a 4G Blaze. . . . . yes. . . I'm splurging.  Delivery Nov 26.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So I just cancelled my order for the 16GB HD Big Fire (Blaze, we'll call it  ).
> 
> And ordered a 4G Blaze. . . . . yes. . . I'm splurging. Delivery Nov 26.


Didn't your Dad say it was OK for you to splurge? And you should always do what your Dad tells you ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So I just cancelled my order for the 16GB HD Big Fire (Blaze, we'll call it  ).
> 
> And ordered a 4G Blaze. . . . . yes. . . I'm splurging. Delivery Nov 26.


I knew you would. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Didn't your Dad say it was OK for you to splurge? And you should always do what your Dad tells you ....


Exactly! Plus I talked to my cousin the other day, who is also getting money from my aunt's estate, and he's getting a new car. So a fancy Fire is nothing. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew you would.
> 
> Betsy


I was being entirely too German about it at first. . . . . had to let the Irish side of me out.

I did cancel the case for the Fire, because I decided I wasn't sure I really would need it. . .and I can always get it later if I change my mind.


----------



## Alicia4065

Just now order HD 7" 16gb will received Friday but preorder on day one 8.9 32gb WiFi only delivery Nov 21. Most likely will send the 7" back just want to test it out before I get the 8.9.


----------



## BTackitt

I just ordered the 32GB wifi version. now I have until Nov 26th to find the $ to pay for it...


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> I just ordered the 32GB wifi version. now I have until Nov 26th to find the $ to pay for it...


check the seat cushions.


----------



## wavesprite

Well, I ordered the HD 7" fire on the announcement date with the fuschia case...but then after thinking about it, I reallzed I should have ordered the quick charger at the same time.  I called CS and they said it was too late to change, but to order again, and then cancel the orginal Fire....I did it just now and the date is still the same, September 14th for the Kindle and charger.....


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Ordered the Fire HD 8.9" 32GB model for the husband, it will be his first tablet.  I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Sage

Ordered the 7" Fire HD 16 GB plus charger (arriving next Fri.) and amazon cover in honey (est. delivery Sept. 28th).  My first choice was persimmon but it's not estimated to arrive until Oct. 17th. 

Glad to know it's possible to apply gift certificates/cards to an order after it's been placed...I need to make a trip to Coinstar tomorrow!


----------



## romac

I've got an 8.9" 16gb wifi sitting in my cart. So damn tempted. I love iPads though and my original fire never really stole my heart so I'm a little scared, but man this fire hd is amazing for the price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

fuschiahedgehog said:


> Ordered the Fire HD 8.9" 32GB model for the husband, it will be his first tablet. I'm a bit jealous.


Yes, I ordered mine for my husband, too.  

(No, seriously, you're a good wife!)

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Pushka said:


> I should not read these threads because I end up doing things I told myself I wouldn't do.


You... will... order... one... right... now... this... minute...
.
.
.
.
.
When I snap my fingers, you will awaken, feel wonderful, and remember nothing.


----------



## RamTheHammer

MicroBeta said:


> It's odd but I just can't get past the ads. As of now there's no way to opt out of the Special Offers with the all the Fire tablets. IMHO, it's not worth the savings to have ads for the life of the device. I think I'll stick with my Fire and not upgrade until the ads go away.
> 
> Mike


You can opt out after it is registered. Costs $15.00 to do so though.

EDIT for spelling error


----------



## eldereno

I have the original Fire and a K2.  Most of my reading I do on my K2 and it is still working great so I see no reason, at this time, to upgrade my basic reader.  I love my Fire for watching movies through Amazon Prime, playing WWF's, checking FB, and occasional web surfing.  The GPS feature of the 8.9" 4G Fire makes me interested.  I was going to get the larger Fire without the 4G because I rarely use it outside of home where I have wireless.  BUT those few times when I have been out and about and needed directions makes me go hmmmmmmmmmmmm.  So...I have preordered the larger Fire with 4G (the 64 GB one).  Am I nuts??


----------



## lindnet

I ordered the HD 8.9" 16GB Fire on the first day.  The delivery date shows Nov 26.  I remember last time the new models came out, people felt like when they changed their shipping speed they lost their place in line.    Do I dare change it to one day shipping, so I can get it before Thanksgiving??


----------



## CozyMama

I ordered the HD 8.9" Fire with 64GB.  I debated about the 64GB, but I want to put pictures and craft tutorials on it, as well as the usual books and movies.  So for the extra $100, my husband said to go for it.  It will be my birthday and Christmas gifts, since the two are so close together.


----------



## tamborine

Wah!   I had ordered the 7" Fire HD and had a delivery date of 9/14. But I hadn't ordered the charger, so I called to see if they could add it to the order for 9.99. Well, they did, and the charger is coming 9/13, but the date of the Fire delivery was changed to 9/19!   The original order wasn't cancelled - the charger was just added to it. The cs rep was very apologetic, and consulted her supervisor, but they couldn't get it to go back. She upgraded me to one-day shipping, so I'll get it on the 18th, and also gave me a $5 promotional credit, but I'm still sad...(I'll get over it, though!  ).


----------



## lindnet

I was able to change my shipping to one day without losing my spot in line, thank goodness!  I even cancelled the charger that was on the same order (I didn't want to spend $3.99 to get THAT in one day, just the Fire).  My new ship date is 11/21.  Can't wait!


----------



## MsScarlett

My shipping date changed from Sept. 14 to Sept. 18 and I didn't do anything to the order at all.  There was a message that they were experiencing "delays with the order."


----------



## cdyard

I've ordered the 32Gb HD model - 7" with black cover and charger. It'll be sent October 25th (I live in France). I'm calling him (it? no!) Wildfire. I'm counting the days...


----------



## docmama28

Charger portion of my order (7") says "shipping soon"!  Let the countdown begin!!!


----------



## JimC1946

I ordered the *Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB * within a half hour after they put it up for orders, and the order status says "Not Yet Shipped," with an estimated delivery date of September 14. I used the 2-day Prime shipping.

Waiting... waiting... waiting...


----------



## wavesprite

When it says "Shipping Estimate September 14, 2012" does that mean that's the estimated arrival date at my house? or the date that it is being shipped from Amazon?


----------



## Linjeakel

wavesprite said:


> When it says "Shipping Estimate September 14, 2012" does that mean that's the estimated arrival date at my house? or the date that it is being shipped from Amazon?


If it says 'shipping' I would think it means exactly that - the date it will be shipped by Amazon. My order doesn't have a shipping date, it has a 'delivery estimate'. In my case the delivery estimate is 25th Oct - the day it's released in the UK. It may be that people who didn't order fast enough for release day delivery are being given a shipping date for when they expect to have stock in.


----------



## Sage

My 7" Fire HD (16 GB) status just changed to "Shipping Soon"....hooray!    Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## MsScarlett

I emailed CS and they sent a nice email apologizing for the inconvenience and waiving the one day shipping I paid.  (But I'm still sad  .  Like a kid that just got told Christmas was delayed by four days.  Lol.)  AND, my charger is still being delivered on the 14th.  That seems almost cruel.


----------



## Bellaluna

Sage said:


> My 7" Fire HD (16 GB) status just changed to "Shipping Soon"....hooray!  Can't wait for Friday!


This! I just checked an our ago and it said "Not Yet Shipped", but now it's changed to "Shipping Soon"! So excited!!


----------



## sunfiregirl

*sigh* I caved....just put in an order for 

this... 

and this...

When I already have a pre-order for this: 

and the cover in fuschia...

I already have a K2...a Touch & a Fire.... Where do I go for an intervention? Lol


----------



## Sage

Ms Scarlett, sorry to hear about your order being delayed....what a bummer!  I know I'd be disappointed for sure.


----------



## LauraB

I just received  an email that my kindle fire had 7" has shipped!


----------



## Lee44

Sunfiregirl,

Maybe we need to create a Kindle Intervention thread.


----------



## crca56

I have a serial number for my 7" fire hd(16gb) and it has shipped as of 7:33pm, and so has my pink marware leather rotating axis cover...delivery friday! Hooray!  Now just to download 3700 books and empty the carousel..sure wish they had a delete all from carousel button...sigh, maybe next year. lol.


----------



## romac

After the lack of announcement regarding an iPad mini, Im coming home to fire. Just preordered an 8.9" with fast charger.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks, Sage.  I know in the grand scheme of things it isn't the biggest deal in the world, but I was just picturing a nice Friday evening getting to know my new Fire.  Kind of a reward for getting through the week.  It's worse than waiting for Santa.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

romac said:


> After the lack of announcement regarding an iPad mini, Im coming home to fire. Just preordered an 8.9" with fast charger.


Woohoo, Romac!!!



sunfiregirl said:


> I already have a K2...a Touch & a Fire.... Where do I go for an intervention? Lol


Sunfiregirl--I don't see a problem?    This is NOT the place for an intervention, LOL!



Lee44 said:


> Sunfiregirl,
> 
> Maybe we need to create a Kindle Intervention thread.


Lee44, I'm not sure that's going to happen here...maybe in the Apple subforum here. 

Betsy


----------



## crca56

Unless we are intervening between you and all the people that do not understand that you NEED another kindle.,case....etc.


----------



## PinkKindle

My order still shows expected delivery of 9/14, but it still says "not yet shipped" and no serial number or check card charge yet -- I'm getting a little stressed!   I'm really not good at this whole waiting thing.    I do know that Amazon often gets stuff to me in 1 day even with just 2-day Prime shipping, so I still think it will come in time, but I want to see it start moving!!   I ordered within the first 15 minutes or so when it became available.


----------



## AlexJouJou

crca56 said:


> I have a serial number for my 7" fire hd(16gb) and it has shipped as of 7:33pm, and so has my pink marware leather rotating axis cover...delivery friday! Hooray! Now just to download 3700 books and empty the carousel..sure wish they had a delete all from carousel button...sigh, maybe next year. lol.


I just deregistered it and it removed all the books completely from the Fire. I'm shipping it to my Brother In Law. Although I don't really care he knows what I read (I read a lot of smut!) I still had to do the registration. If you want to get rid of books on the carousel (all of them) deregistration is the way to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PinkKindle said:


> My order still shows expected delivery of 9/14, but it still says "not yet shipped" and no serial number or check card charge yet -- I'm getting a little stressed!  I'm really not good at this whole waiting thing.  I do know that Amazon often gets stuff to me in 1 day even with just 2-day Prime shipping, so I still think it will come in time, but I want to see it start moving!!  I ordered within the first 15 minutes or so when it became available.


PinkKindle, hope that this morning it's moving on its way to you!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AlexJouJou said:


> I just deregistered it and it removed all the books completely from the Fire. I'm shipping it to my Brother In Law. Although I don't really care he knows what I read (I read a lot of smut!) I still had to do the registration. If you want to get rid of books on the carousel (all of them) deregistration is the way to go.


As a reminder, part of the overall Kindle "Terms of Service" you agreed to specifies that you don't give or sell a device with any Amazon purchased content intact. It belongs to the account, not the device. And, in the later models, Fire included as I recall, you pretty much can't. The act of re-registering the device to a different account removes all content. So even if you don't mind the recipient having your books, you're not really supposed to let them. And may not be able to. 

If I was passing on my Fire -- which I expect to be when my HD Fire gets here -- I'll likely de-register it and then reset it to factory settings for my son.


----------



## Bellaluna

crca56 said:


> I have a serial number for my 7" fire hd(16gb) and it has shipped as of 7:33pm, and so has my pink marware leather rotating axis cover...delivery friday! Hooray! Now just to download 3700 books and empty the carousel..sure wish they had a delete all from carousel button...sigh, maybe next year. lol.


My 7" Fire HD is on its way to me also!! However, I ordered the pink Amazon case, but it's not showing delivery until 10/3. I'm considering canceling and getting the Marware case instead. I'm not too keen on my new fire going without a case for 3 weeks.


----------



## romac

November 20th is so far away


----------



## JimC1946

Sage said:


> My 7" Fire HD (16 GB) status just changed to "Shipping Soon"....hooray!  Can't wait for Friday!


Mine also has changed to "Shipping Soon." It shows up in the "Manage your devices," but no serial number yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well Drat.

This is making me wish I'd orderd a 7" HD. . . .but even with permission to splurge I'm not sure I can justify that along with the 4G one I ordered!  But, yeah, November 27 is a long way away. <heavy sigh>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well Drat.
> 
> This is making me wish I'd orderd a 7" HD. . . .but even with permission to splurge I'm not sure I can justify that along with the 4G one I ordered!  But, yeah, November 27 is a long way away. <heavy sigh>


Sell the current Fire to your guy you told me about, give the new 7" HD to the boy for Christmas after you've played with it....



And yeah, I'm thinking about it too, but not seriously...maybe we need a field trip to Best Buy...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sell the current Fire to your guy you told me about, give the new 7" HD to the boy for Christmas after you've played with it....
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I'm thinking about it too, but not seriously...maybe we need a field trip to Best Buy...
> 
> Betsy


Oh! Oh? Oh! 

You Are a BAD INFLUENCE.

Hmmmm. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Oh? Oh!
> 
> You Are a BAD INFLUENCE.
> 
> Hmmmm. . . . . . .


Thank you.


Betsy


----------



## wavesprite

My 7" still hasn't moved   I wonder if Best Buy will have cases


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, thanks to Betsy, I did just order the 7" Fire HD. With 1 day shipping it says I'll have it tomorrow. . .Betsy, you're welcome to show up anytime in the afternoon and play with it.  Wait, maybe call first to make sure it's arrived. . . . .

I will give my old one to my friend who asked and will pass this HD or my Xoom on to my son later in the year when the bigger Fire (Blaze) is released. . . . I'll let him have the choice of which he wants and possibly sell the other. Or not. 

I'm doing this for the good of KB. . .one of us has to have a device to check things on so we can try to be helpful, right?


----------



## PinkKindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> PinkKindle, hope that this morning it's moving on its way to you!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!  It's moved a little bit -- now we're at "shipping soon," but that's as far as it has gotten. Still shows expected delivery for tomorrow, though, and my card has been charged. Interestingly, the pack of pink and purple styluses (styli?) I ordered yesterday moved into "shipping soon" too -- I bet they're shipping them together.


----------



## crca56

alexjoujou.....when you reregister they are all back on the carousel, st that doesn't help,,,,oh well, downloading and deleting from carousel gives me something to do this weekend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, thanks to Betsy, I did just order the 7" Fire HD. With 1 day shipping it says I'll have it tomorrow. . .Betsy, you're welcome to show up anytime in the afternoon and play with it.  Wait, maybe call first to make sure it's arrived. . . . .
> 
> I will give my old one to my friend who asked and will pass this HD or my Xoom on to my son later in the year when the bigger Fire (Blaze) is released. . . . I'll let him have the choice of which he wants and possibly sell the other. Or not.
> 
> I'm doing this for the good of KB. . .one of us has to have a device to check things on so we can try to be helpful, right?


  KindleBoards appreciates your sacrifice.

Won't be able to check it out tomorrow afternoon--we're going to the Springsteen concert tomorrow night...  And Saturday and Sunday we have stuff. Maybe we need lunch next week. Monday?

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

PinkKindle said:


> Thanks Betsy!  It's moved a little bit -- now we're at "shipping soon," but that's as far as it has gotten. Still shows expected delivery for tomorrow, though, and my card has been charged. Interestingly, the pack of pink and purple styluses (styli?) I ordered yesterday moved into "shipping soon" too -- I bet they're shipping them together.


Keep the faith -- when I bought my original Fire (at release) it said "Shipping Soon" right up until THE DAY AFTER it was actually delivered!


----------



## PinkKindle

Tip10 said:


> Keep the faith -- when I bought my original Fire (at release) it said "Shipping Soon" right up until THE DAY AFTER it was actually delivered!


Well it finally shows Shipped starting just about 10 minutes ago, and that's when the emails came as well. Tracking shows it "left seller facility" in Whitestown, IN, at 9:30 this morning (but I'm not sure what time zone that is). UPS isn't showing anything for the tracking yet, but the delivery date still shows tomorrow -- so hopefully that's still true!  The styluses do seem to have been shipped in the same package.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm doing this for the good of KB. . .one of us has to have a device to check things on so we can try to be helpful, right?


Yeah..right..... 

I have to wait till October 25th for my 7" Fire HD .... 

*very loud sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So sorry Linda. 

But -- at least you have the option of getting it!  That's an improvement!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So sorry Linda.
> 
> But -- at least you have the option of getting it! That's an improvement!


LOL - there is that, I suppose.

But it's such a looooooong time to wait .... it's ... it's .... it's THIS long.... *holds hands as far apart as possible*


----------



## javadog

I am getting my very first Fire, my parents are giving me the 7" Fire HD for my birthday. Mine won't arrive until Sept. 26th (at least that is what it is saying) I did only order it this week too so that might be why it is a slow ship date. I am SO excited I can't wait! My Kindle Keyboard has been broken for a few months now and I am seriously missing it! Can't wait to start playing with the Fire.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Lee44 said:


> Sunfiregirl,
> 
> Maybe we need to create a Kindle Intervention thread.


I swear...I need help Lol!! Everytime a new gadget comes out, I HAVE to have it Lol!! I'm even thinking about the iPhone 5 now too... *smh* lol


----------



## sunfiregirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sunfiregirl--I don't see a problem?    This is NOT the place for an intervention, LOL!
> 
> Lee44, I'm not sure that's going to happen here...maybe in the Apple subforum here.
> 
> Betsy


You're right Betsy... but it's good to know I'm not alone here Lol!!


----------



## JimC1946

Ordered: Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB

I have a serial number, and the Fire is on a UPS truck headed south from Chattanooga to Atlanta.  It should be delivered tomorrow (14th).


----------



## crca56

according to tracking, my case has made it to mesquite, and my fire has made it to ft. worth which is only a hop, skip, and a couple of jumps to mesquite and my eagerly awaiting hands!


----------



## PinkKindle

I probably need to just stop obsessively looking at this, but my tracking on Amazon still says:

Whitestown IN
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - September 13, 2012 9:34:14 AM

and on the UPS site:

A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.

It has said this since 12:05 p.m. CST.   UPS does say that the shipping method is "UPS Next Day Air Saver," which according to the description means next day in the afternoon, but it seems like they have to get it to the shipping facility first!   Of course it probably is there and maybe even on a plane already and just hasn't been updated in the computer, but still . . . 

And why is it coming from IN anyway?  Chattanooga or Knoxville or Atlanta are so much closer!  I bet it's because I ordered those styluses yesterday and they wanted to combine the order -- it never even occurred to me that they would interfere with the Fire order, or I wouldn't have even ordered them. 

Well, Amazon still says it's going to be delivered tomorrow, so hopefully that's what will happen!  I need to just stop checking it tonight, and hopefully tomorrow morning it will say "Birmingham, AL - out for delivery!"  I really don't think I'm going to survive this wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, my PowerFast charger that I ordered with my Fire is shipped from PA....hope it comes before we leave for the Springsteen concert...

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle

Yay -- finally an update!!  UPS says that my Fire arrived in Louisville, KY, at 12:12 a.m., and it is scheduled for delivery by end of the day tomorrow.  Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, if you already have a Fire or Android device, this is a great app for obsessively checking your status:



Betsy


----------



## sjones2011

Testing


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, if you already have a Fire or Android device, this is a great app for obsessively checking your status:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


As if we need help! 

but. . . . I downloaded it. . . . . .


----------



## wavesprite

My status has changed this morning to Shipping Soon for the Fire 7" HD and the charger...so maybe Ill see it Monday.


----------



## PinkKindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, if you already have a Fire or Android device, this is a great app for obsessively checking your status:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That looks very cool!! I don't have the email that I shop online with set up on my husband's Fire or my phone, but I think I may need to do that on my new Fire. I think I might spend an inordinate amount of time checking order statuses and package tracking. 

Oh, and my Fire is *Out For Delivery* -- YAY!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like Slice.  Warning, however, it will tell you how much you've spend on Amazon.  

Betsy


----------



## crca56

out for delivery!


----------



## Sage

My 7" Fire HD, charger, and official amazon case are all out for delivery!  Three separate shipments though, so no telling if they'll arrive at the same time (UPS delivers morning and late afternoon here). 

Luckily the dog usually hears the UPS truck long before I do, but every once in a while the delivery guy manages to slip under the radar and leave a package on the porch undetected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, if you already have a Fire or Android device, this is a great app for obsessively checking your status:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


'kay. . . . I got this, and put it on my phone. . .but it's not going to work for me. It looks like I have to link it to an email account -- but it has to be a yahoo or gmail account. I have email with both of those, but I don't use 'em for anything. Glad it was free. . .'cause I'm probably going to uninstall it. I'll stick with the text trace that Amazon does direct to my phone.


----------



## crca56

It's here!!! In it's case and charging!!!!!


----------



## wavesprite

crca56 said:


> It's here!!! In it's case and charging!!!!!


Can you tell me which case you ordered?


----------



## PinkKindle

It's here, it's here!!    The screen looks gorgeous!  It's definitely wider than the old Fire -- it will not fit in my Vera Bradley medium cover that my KK is in (Amazon already said that, but I've now verified it!).  It will fit in my VB sleeve, but I'm definitely going to also get a cover for it soon!  I'm scared to hold it without one! 

Time to play a bit -- more later!


----------



## crca56

pink leather marware. new version of the one i have on old fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay. . . . I got this, and put it on my phone. . .but it's not going to work for me. It looks like I have to link it to an email account -- but it has to be a yahoo or gmail account. I have email with both of those, but I don't use 'em for anything. Glad it was free. . .'cause I'm probably going to uninstall it. I'll stick with the text trace that Amazon does direct to my phone.


Yeah, I should have mentioned that....there's another one that I also like...let me get it.

This is the one I used before I found Slice, which I liked better because I didn't have to enter anything. This one you have to order the tracking number...but it's otherwise quite nice.



Betsy


----------



## Patricia

I couldn't stand it...I had to give in and pay for the one-day shipping for the Fire 8.9 inch. (I don't know who I'm kidding...I always give in on the Kindle anyway.)  The thing is...with the Thanksgiving holiday, it wasn't just one day difference...it was FIVE days.  (Even though the fifth day meant it would arrive on my birthday.   )  Maybe I'll wait and get the cover on my birthday, and maybe not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, my power charger arrived Friday.  So I've just gone and changed my shipping speed to 1 day.  Cost me $3.99 and it shifted the date from Nov 26 to Nov 21.  Fair trade I say: 5 days for $4. 

I didn't change it earlier because having the charger on the order got me a $10 credit -- ostensibly on the charger, but they appear to be applying it to the Fire (though I also have a 39 cent credit on the charger  ).  And changing it to 1 day before it shipped meant they'd charge $3.99 PER ITEM.


----------



## Toby

I also got credits on both my chargers. Don't know why, but thanks Amazon! I guess I won't change my date 1 day earlier. When I get it, I'll get it..........right?


----------



## HappyGuy

Woohoo!! My Ink Blue cover delivery date has moved up from Oct 11 to Sep 24-25!!


----------



## LauraB

HappyGuy said:


> Woohoo!! My Ink Blue cover delivery date has moved up from Oct 11 to Sep 24-25!!


Mine too. I also got an email it shipped today and I ordered 1day shipping. So should get it Friday.


----------



## mlewis78

I just caved in and ordered the 7" (16GB) Fire HD and the powerfast charger.  I had it in the cart last week but took it out.  I will have it Friday with 2-day prime.


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> I just caved in and ordered the 7" (16GB) Fire HD and the powerfast charger. I had it in the cart last week but took it out. I will have it Friday with 2-day prime.


I think I killed this thread.

My KFHD shipped Thursday. Glad I didn't go for the overnight for 3.99 (with prime), because I got a last minute call for temp work and was out for 11 hours on Thursday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!!  I am Fireless at the moment....I traded mine in to Amazon towards a new iPod Touch...  so I am eagerly waiting...and waiting....and waiting...for my Fire 4G....

And living vicariously here!  Can't wait to hear what you think of yours, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

The UPS man delivered my KFHD at 12:30 on Friday.  I'm liking it so far.  The sound is very nice, even for classical music listening.  I played a Simone Dinnerstein Bach recording I have on the cloud.  Also viewed the start of the pilot episode of West Wing through prime instant videos.

I haven't been able to put my Calibre (non-Amazon) books onto it with Calibre.  Calibre doesn't recognize the Fire HD.  Read something about this on Mobileread forums.  But I was able to drag and drop a book file to the book folder in the Fire HD while it was hooked up to my laptop.

Now I need a cover.  Thought I might be able to use something I have.  I do have a couple of sleeves that work well with it.  When I ordered, I didn't think the fuschia and honey covers were available yet, but they are.

I'm still not sure what I can do with the HD that I can't do with my ipad2, but I like it and expect it to be a keeper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't been able to put my Calibre (non-Amazon) books onto it with Calibre. Calibre doesn't recognize the Fire HD. Read something about this on Mobileread forums. But I was able to drag and drop a book file to the book folder in the Fire HD while it was hooked up to my laptop.


The Send to Kindle applet still works with the HD. Now when I use it, the name of my HD is shown as one of my 'send to' options.


----------



## HappyGuy

I just uploaded both an Amazon bought book and a Project Gutenberg book to my Fire HD via Calibre. Be sure to create a new library into which you put the DRM downloads from Amazon.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't used the send to kindle feature in Calibre in at least a year.  It worked fine for me for a while and later it slowed down and I found it easier to hook up the kindle to computer with Calibre.

I have my Fire HD's email address but I don't remember how to figure out what the free one is.  Can anyone tell me?  Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78

I have my Fire HD's email address but I don't remember how to figure out what the free one is. Can anyone tell me? Thanks!
[/quote]

Just saw something in MobileRead forums that makes me think it's

*[email protected] *(or in my case "[email protected]" because I have multiple kindles)

instead of the non-free address: [email protected]

Someone correct me if this is wrong. Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

I just added my new free kindle address for my KFHD to calibre and now remember the reason I stopped sending books from calibre to kindle:  a few minutes after I sent a book, I got a box that said it failed.  This is what was happening a while back as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marti,

Make sure the Calibre "from" email address is recognized/registered to your device in Manafe Your Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/email

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The "send to kindle" I was talking about has nothing to do with Calibre. . . .it's an applet available from Amazon: Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac. 

The nice thing about it for me is, once I set it up with my Amazon credentials, I don't need to worry about whether I'm sending from an approved address and I don't need to remember my various kindles' addresses. Just select the file you want to send and right click; the 'send to' address will pop up if it's a supported file type.  You can select which particular kindles you want it on and then it's saved in your archives so can later be sent to a different device if you wish. You can give it a relevant name and author and it appears that way in the listing on the Kindle.

I have no idea if it would work with a book that's been run through Calibre, but I see no reason why not.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for this, Ann. I hadn't heard about this app. I don't tend to send lots of documents to my Kindles, but when I do, this will make it easier. Thanks!

L


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Ann and Betsy, for your replies.

I did put my email address in manage your kindle (1 or 2 years ago), so I don't think that's the problem.  I am installing the Send to Kindle for PC now.

So far I am still finding it easier to hook up my KFHD to my laptop and drag the book file to the books folder in the KFHD, but I had up to now used Calibre for my other kindles.  It doesn't recognize my Fire HD, however.


----------



## mlewis78

Ann in Arlington said:


> The "send to kindle" I was talking about has nothing to do with Calibre. . . .it's an applet available from Amazon: Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac.
> 
> The nice thing about it for me is, once I set it up with my Amazon credentials, I don't need to worry about whether I'm sending from an approved address and I don't need to remember my various kindles' addresses. Just select the file you want to send and right click; the 'send to' address will pop up if it's a supported file type. You can select which particular kindles you want it on and then it's saved in your archives so can later be sent to a different device if you wish. You can give it a relevant name and author and it appears that way in the listing on the Kindle.
> 
> I have no idea if it would work with a book that's been run through Calibre, but I see no reason why not.


I just installed this on my computer. It appears from the directions that it is only for documents and they come through as PDF files. Ann, do you send to your kindle while you are in the document? I don't think this would work for books.

This is in Amazon's website in how to use:

"You can send the following file types to your registered Kindles, supported Kindle reading applications, and your Kindle Library in the Amazon Cloud:

Microsoft Word (.DOC)
Microsoft Word (.DOCX)
TXT (.TXT)
RTF (.RTF)
JPEG (.JPEG, .JPG)
GIF (.GIF)
PNG (.PNG)
BMP (.BMP)
PDF (.PDF)
When sending documents using Windows Explorer, all documents are delivered in Kindle format, except PDFs which will be delivered in PDF format. When sending documents through a Windows application by printing, all documents are delivered in PDF format.

To convert a PDF into Kindle format, you can e-mail the PDF document to your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address with the word "convert" in the subject line. Learn more about using Send-to-Kindle e-mail address at www.amazon.com/kindlepersonaldocuments.

Note: The file size of each personal document must be 50MB or less. No more than 25 personal documents can be sent at one time."


----------



## Lee44

Hi Pink Kindle Patty,

I love your avatar.  It looks like a phone cover, but I guess it is a Kindle cover, if so, where could I get such a beautiful thing?  Not necessarily that one, but something cool and unique like that one.

As a fellow pink lover, you will understand that when I was in school, I had a pink loose leaf binder, pink loose leaf and a pink ink pen.  Just sayin'   

I guess I have said enough!   

Also, is this Calibre something that would allow me to transfer Word docs from my computer to my Kindle?

Thanks

Wow, looks like the answer may be above me.  Your message was posting as I was posting mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> I just installed this on my computer. It appears from the directions that it is only for documents and they come through as PDF files. Ann, do you send to your kindle while you are in the document? I don't think this would work for books.
> 
> This is in Amazon's website in how to use:
> 
> "You can send the following file types to your registered Kindles, supported Kindle reading applications, and your Kindle Library in the Amazon Cloud:
> 
> Microsoft Word (.DOC)
> Microsoft Word (.DOCX)
> TXT (.TXT)
> RTF (.RTF)
> JPEG (.JPEG, .JPG)
> GIF (.GIF)
> PNG (.PNG)
> BMP (.BMP)
> PDF (.PDF)
> When sending documents using Windows Explorer, all documents are delivered in Kindle format, except PDFs which will be delivered in PDF format. When sending documents through a Windows application by printing, all documents are delivered in PDF format.
> 
> To convert a PDF into Kindle format, you can e-mail the PDF document to your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address with the word "convert" in the subject line. Learn more about using Send-to-Kindle e-mail address at www.amazon.com/kindlepersonaldocuments.
> 
> Note: The file size of each personal document must be 50MB or less. No more than 25 personal documents can be sent at one time."


If it starts as a PDF, it's delivered as a PDF. But the formats that can be converted to Kindle format do convert. I've sent word documents, .mobi and .prc files without any trouble.

I've not tried sending any pictures.

If you want a PDF converted you need to do it the old way, or convert it first yourself.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## mlewis78

Lee44 said:


> Also, is this Calibre something that would allow me to transfer Word docs from my computer to my Kindle?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wow, looks like the answer may be above me. Your message was posting as I was posting mine.


That post refers to the Amazon "Send to Kindle" feature that can be downloaded from Amazon's web site. (See the link in one of Ann's recent posts.) It's not Calibre.


----------



## Linjeakel

Still waiting (not so) patiently here in the UK for my 7" HD Fire. October 25th!! That's _forever_ .... 

When do you guys in the US get your mega-cool 8.9" 4G models?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Still waiting (not so) patiently here in the UK for my 7" HD Fire. October 25th!! That's _forever_ ....
> 
> When do you guys in the US get your mega-cool 8.9" 4G models?


Not 'till the end of November!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not 'till the end of November!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey. . . I'll be alright. . . .I have my HD7.

But BETSY sold back her Fire. . . . . she can't even check out the FAOTD!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey. . . I'll be alright. . . .I have my HD7.
> 
> But BETSY sold back her Fire. . . . . she can't even check out the FAOTD!


I know, what was I thinking? Well, I was thinking I could get a different fun device to play with, but the new iPod Touch isn't out until OCTOBER. I could always make my brother lend me his... 

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle

Lee44 said:


> Hi Pink Kindle Patty,
> 
> I love your avatar. It looks like a phone cover, but I guess it is a Kindle cover, if so, where could I get such a beautiful thing? Not necessarily that one, but something cool and unique like that one.
> 
> As a fellow pink lover, you will understand that when I was in school, I had a pink loose leaf binder, pink loose leaf and a pink ink pen. Just sayin'
> 
> I guess I have said enough!


Hi Lee44! The picture in my avatar is of a Kindle Keyboard in a decalgirl skin. That's actually a pic from their website, but my Kindle Keyboard actually is wearing that skin and looks just like that. 

You can find lots of cool skins for all Kindle models (well, the newest models aren't available yet, but they will be!), many of them in all sorts of shades and designs in pink! 

The site is www.decalgirl.com, but you can also just click the link to the decalgirl site at the top of every Kindleboards page. There are often percent off coupon codes -- I've been seeing one advertised for 10% off recently -- I'm pretty sure the code was "tenoff" (but someone please correct me if I'm wrong! ).


----------



## Toby

Yayyyy, let the countdown begin. Next month, I will get my HD7.


----------



## Lee44

Thanks Pink, 

I haven't gotten anything yet, for mine, but after seeing that georgous cover, I am going to have to do something about that.  Thanks for the info!


----------

